# will locusts use cricket pen/keeper?



## reptogirl (Apr 7, 2014)

Will locusts use the dark tubes in the cricket pen to sleep in like crix would? I.e. does it makes sense for me to get a cricket pen when I intend to mainly feed locusts?

I don't mind grabbing or touching the locusts, but i can only feed 1st or small one to the baby and they really quite small to catch.


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

No locusts like light, heat and space


----------



## reptogirl (Apr 7, 2014)

sharpstrain said:


> No locusts like light, heat and space


That's what I thought. I won't buy a cricket pen for now then but another better box for locusts. Is there a better way to catch these guys then rather than pick them individually?


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

I always just pick them up i individually - if y cool them down they do slow down - or you could make a little Lassoo


----------



## R b0w1e 89 (Oct 6, 2014)

I just put em in this
Exo Terra : Faunarium / All-Purpose Terrarium
Easy enough to just open the lid and pick out a few by hand although he missus does use a small pair of tongs to get them as her nails just break legs


----------

